# how many use a hinge release for field ?



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I would say that a very large majority of serious field shooters use a hinge. I know I love mine, and I guess that probably at least 70% of the serious shooters I've shot with use them. Followed by thumb triggers.


----------



## deputy83 (Aug 15, 2009)

I use a hinge...TRU Ball HT-3.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I use one, actually several.


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

BT Gold. From TRU BALL


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Stan micro 3 for me.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Stan micro 3, Zenith 2 finger, or a Whalen hooker (no hinge but same principle) here...


----------



## V-STROM 650 (Feb 23, 2010)

2 finger BT Gold: Started w/ hinges in 1984, (2 finger black stan, still got it!) never looked back.


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

I use a micro 3


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

I do simple and accurate


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Sweetspot II


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Guilty as charged.

BT Gold
HT3


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Stan Black Jack is in my bag.


----------



## MikeR (Apr 2, 2004)

True ball sweet spot II, four finger.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

scott longhorn pro advantage (the brass one)


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

Unclegus said:


> Sweetspot II


me too


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

All I use is a hinge. A lot of people shoot a hinge but there are a good # of shooters that use a thumb trigger also. I can't tell you the last time I saw someone shooting an index trigger though.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Hell, I even hunt with a hinge...well, a hook, but the same concept (Colby hook). In my bag is that Colby, a BT Gold, a Sweet Spot, and two Stan Micro threes (my main release for all target)


----------

